# Gotta go!



## Wade E (May 12, 2009)

Well folks Im sorry to say this but with my wife going through nursing school and the loss of all OT at my job and everything else going up Im finding my self scraping and scraping and have decided that I need to drop some of the things that are denting my wallet such as internet service and go to bare bones cable and stuff like that in order to survive. It will probably be for a year or more so must say goodbye and wish you all the best. I probably be dropping this service in the next few days. I leave in you good hands with Smurfe, Tom, St Allie and Saclait!


----------



## St Allie (May 12, 2009)

Oh no.. you will be missed!.. you can visit Tom and come say hello though can't you? How will we know how you and you're wines are coming along?



Wade, all the best for your family, here's hoping the economy picks up over there soon

Allie xxx.


----------



## arcticsid (May 12, 2009)

I shead a tear as I lower the flag
Your advice guidance and frienship has always been welcome and appreciated, it won't ne the same without you. I wish you and the family all the success you have coming to you. I sure hope you keep in touvh with us. I will sure miss your company in here buddy!

Troy


----------



## cpfan (May 12, 2009)

Bye y'all. Hurry on back!!!

Steve


----------



## Boozehag (May 12, 2009)

Oh Wade, sorry to hear that, Ill miss you too. Times are tough at the moment for lots of people, you hear of more and more every day who are loosing jobs etc etc.
Being in the arts industry its always a worry for me as its not exactly something people spend money on durin recessions.

Hope we will see you back here soon...at least pop in now and then if you can, I admire your amazing cellar and your advice is invaluable.


----------



## Wade E (May 12, 2009)

I will probably pop in as I just downloaded free netzero but it only allows me 10 hours a month so will have to use it wisely.


----------



## Tom (May 12, 2009)

Pm me if you change your email.
Like I said before we are real sorry to see you go...


----------



## Sacalait (May 13, 2009)

Sorry to see you have to leave but look forward to you popping in from time to time. Times are tough and you do what ever is needed to get by.


----------



## Malkore (May 13, 2009)

got any neighbors with unsecure wireless you can leech off of?

sorry to see you go, but you are doing the wise thing in the long run. short term sacrifices usually pay off in the long haul.


----------



## Wade E (May 13, 2009)

A few people have turned me onto free dial up which I never knew still existed so we'll see how that goes, It will be painfully slow and Ill have to drug my wife with sleeping pills so I can use the serb=vice as you know women and phones!  Hopefully it will all work 1/2way decent! Its amazing you can still get stuff for free!


----------



## WildSeedGrrrl (May 14, 2009)

I echo the sentiments of everyone. You will be missed and if you can, please take a few minutes of those 10 hours and keep us up-to-date on the happenings. You've given great advice and encouragement.

Pouring libation in your honor, 

WSG


----------



## Wade E (May 16, 2009)

Ok, I have all my computers set up now for the free unlimited dial up which wa a hassle as the desktop is older and really fought me tooth and nail! Now I just get to get a hold of AT&T to cancel my internet and drop down all my other services to basic. The free dial up isnt all that bad at all as I was testing it today. I dont thin k Ill be loading any pics though!


----------



## St Allie (May 16, 2009)

yay!

Good to hear Wade.. because I have started a port.. and will need help with the sulphiting for bulk storing it. You lost me last time you tried explaining it.

Allie


----------



## arcticsid (May 16, 2009)

We really don't care about the pics Wade, we already know what you look like.LOL
Troy


----------



## CGI (May 16, 2009)

I'm hoping you figure out a way to stay around Wade. I enjoy your posts and this is a better forum with you here.


----------



## Wade E (May 16, 2009)

Im here for the long run now that I have this figured out!


----------



## Wine4Me (May 17, 2009)

Glad you are able to stay with us............ 
I understand your problem. I lost my job a year ago. Now hubby is laid off. Not sure when he is going back? 
I sure am glad Obama signed for extra unemployment~~


----------



## Wade E (Jun 1, 2009)

Ok that free dial up from NetZero works OK but 10 hours just doesnt cut it and the free dial up .com works for ****! I called my new company which I finally just went to on Saturday which was a total nightmare 3 times and because I was getting promotion cost on phone and cable they wouldnt give me a decent price on internet until the 4th call when another company told me to call them back and ask for lower speed cable hook up which they never told me about which is the same price as dial up and seems to work just as fast as any other DSL or high speed broadband Ive ever had so all is good now, just gotta find my adaptor for my old Linksys wireless router so I can get back on my laptop and all will be great again. Afetr haggling for over 1 week with these companies I basically have what I had before and am saving $98 a month.


----------



## Tom (Jun 1, 2009)

OK now all that being said who are you with and whats the cost ( just in case).


----------



## Wade E (Jun 2, 2009)

I had AT&T with 2 cell phones, dsl, dishnetork and landline all bundled and was costing me $235 a month, switched everything over to Comcast except the cell phones and am down to $137 and have basically the same services now except for no DVR. Found my ol wireless router buried in my closet and am wireless again cause AT&T came with their own wifi modem/router and Comcast does not.


----------



## Tom (Jun 2, 2009)

I have the same bundle with Comcast. And also have 2 sets with HD and 1 with DVR. Same $


----------



## Wade E (Jun 2, 2009)

Must be different pricing down there as I dont have Hd on any, just 1 digital box and the other 3 tvs are just basic. I do have the all distance on my land line though as my wife loves the phone and most of her family and a lot of her friends are long distance.


----------

